# SBF Help (Sorry about the newb question)



## mtad (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm on a leaked .606 and would like to update to .608. I tried an offline update but it failed. 
I think I need to SBF back to .330 but I'm not sure how.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

mtad said:


> I'm on a leaked .606 and would like to update to .608. I tried an offline update but it failed.
> I think I need to SBF back to .330 but I'm not sure how.


Here's a link to instructions:
http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-2-rooting-roms-hacks/75388-how-sbf-back-stock.html

One thing, these are instructions for Windows OS, so XP, Vista, 7....etc. You'll also need to do a search for VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf file. I found it by just running a google search for the file name. The one linked in the instructions is the .290 file, which will mean you'll have to upgrade to .330 in order to get to .608.

If you're on Mac or Linux, you'll need to search for slightly different instructions.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Just in case you're on a mac, this is a very easy and reliable way to SBF (also works for PCs).

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

Very interesting, iamjackspost. According to the instructions, you have to reboot into the CDrom image, which means you can't use your computer for other activities, right???


----------



## mtad (Oct 21, 2011)

Success! Thanks!
I am running Windows 7...


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

garlick said:


> Very interesting, iamjackspost. According to the instructions, you have to reboot into the CDrom image, which means you can't use your computer for other activities, right???


Yes, you reboot using the cd and can't do anything else while the sbf program is running. But it doesn't take that long and works like a charm. It's a lot easier than trying to run a virtual machine on a mac (at least on mine).


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

starting now: on the D2G screen "Bootloader D0.11 Battery OK OK to program Transfer Mode: USB"
and RSD is running

"SW Update In progress.."


----------

